# Burton Cartels 2012 restricted vs normal



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I LOVE the asym strap... find them much more comfortable than the regular cartel straps... which actually gave my flat feet pain after a an hour.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What ^^ said. Its just more comfortable.


----------



## Kaelan2011 (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess that'll be it then . Thnx lads


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Do it!

I would have gone with restricted if any of my local retailers stocked 'em


----------

